# How long to blackout Cladophora?



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi, I thought I had eradicated cladophora in all my tanks, but two spots popped up in two of my tanks. Previously i used 10x doses (5ml / gallon) of 2.5% glutaraldehyde (excel) to kill it off. It was seriously -bad- before and I'd repeat, but I added some plants to the tanks that are not tolerant of excel in those doses. 

I'd like to try a blackout. Like, black trashbags and blankets. How long should I leave it on? The moss that got infected by it that I'm trying to salvage will die from the excel, so I'd like to try another method. If the moss dies with a blackout too... then such is life.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't think a blackout would help much. I'd be inclined to remove as much by hand (an old toothbrush is pretty good for this) as possible & resume glutaraldehyde treatment, but at a 1mL/gallon. It will take longer, but your moss should be able to handle that, at least longer than the algae...

If the clado is pretty localized, you could dose some of the excel by pouring it onto a piece of filter floss or a little bit of spongy material and rubbing down the offending areas, or just lodge it in the area so the Excel will be a little more concentrated there (for a whiel, anyway).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I also don't think a blackout would help. That one is tougher than most and you may just end up giving it a boost. Manual removal, Excel and better flow help. I got rid of it merely by adjusting the amount of phosphate I was adding (a bit too much). It's hard to shake because the conditions that make it thrive are similar to those that are good for plants. But not _exactly_ the same...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree with the above. Blackouts will NOT get rid of Cladophora. I second Cavan's advice. Manually remove as much as possible, and be constantly on the look out for it. I had a little a while ago, and constant vigil for removing along with a little OD'ing Excel (2x) for a couple of weeks took care of it.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

You guys may not know, but I seem to have some type of clado that's particularly resistant to excel. Like, it shrugs off 3ml/gallon and grows.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 8, 2007)

H202 treatments will kill it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It may take more than a year of blackout to eradicate Cladophora. I have seen it surviving in an abandoned tank far from any window and with no lighting for years. I did an experiment on another bad hair algae, Oedogonium, where I kept it in a cupboard in total darkness for 6 months, and it resumed growth, none the worse for wear as soon as I returned it to light.


----------



## confuted (Apr 19, 2008)

Turn the filter off, spot treat with excel or h2o2 (hydrogen peroxide), and leave the filter off for 15 minutes to keep it in place. Don't forget to turn the filter back on afterwards.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

ok, wow. Thanks guys. 
I see that I really do have to nuke it from orbit. I'll move the fish to another tank and begin orbital bombardment.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Fortuna Wolf said:


> I see that I really do have to nuke it from orbit. I'll move the fish to another tank and begin orbital bombardment.


It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Fortuna Wolf said:


> ok, wow. Thanks guys.
> I see that I really do have to nuke it from orbit. I'll move the fish to another tank and begin orbital bombardment.


LOL! Keep us informed how it goes.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The sure way to get rid of Cladophora is the bleach treatment. Treat the plants to 4 minutes in 5% liquid bleach and move them into a tank made free of Cladophora by bleaching the gravel, tank and everything else that goes into the tank. Fish can be freed of Cladophora by moving them from an infested tank to a temporary tank where any cladophora that was transferred with them settles out, and then into the Cladophora free tank. If you completely get rid of Cladophora, it does not come back except on infested untreated plants. Most plants can survive the 4 minute treatment if they are immediately rinsed and floated in a well lit tank.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

For anyone that's curious, 3 days of changing water with 5ml/gallon of glutaraldehyde and stirring the water thoroughly to reach areas with low water flow will eradicate it successfully... I had tried to put in a piece of fissidens that I didn't want to lose that had clado on it (I didn't treat it because I thought I'd kill it...). Also, make sure to thoroughly rinse fish off at least twice before adding them to a tank... 

So the only treatment that I know will often kill the host plants that you want to save and it'll wipe out fish and snails. 

At least the particular strain I have. Anyone want some?


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Fortuna Wolf said:


> For anyone that's curious, 3 days of changing water with 5ml/gallon of glutaraldehyde and stirring the water thoroughly to reach areas with low water flow will eradicate it successfully... I had tried to put in a piece of fissidens that I didn't want to lose that had clado on it (I didn't treat it because I thought I'd kill it...). Also, make sure to thoroughly rinse fish off at least twice before adding them to a tank...
> 
> So the only treatment that I know will often kill the host plants that you want to save and it'll wipe out fish and snails.
> 
> At least the particular strain I have. Anyone want some?


I think my clado is related to your clado.  
This thread was disheartening to read, as I've been battling it in my 24 gallon for approaching 6 months. Just when i think i have it beat back, it pops up on a new species of plants. And now I find out fish can carry it...
I think I'll just go back to my usual routine of pretending the hour I spend each week plucking it off plants is a zen exercise.

Quick question: Has anyone used flag fish to fight it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If it's the kind that doesn't really attach to stuff, then flag fish will _devour_ it. After that, maybe your plants.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

hahaha, no, this attaches to stuff with a vengeance. I've damaged things that its attached to trying to pull it off.


----------

